# Direct tv lost signal



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

dcj710 said:


> . But latitude is at 00, longitude is 000 ... How do i calculate lat/long? Should it be the same as living room receiver? Different Directtv receivers in each room. Liv room tv still working...


L&L can easily be found using Google earth or similar map web sites. Just pinpoint your location on the map and some of these sites show the exact numbers. I doubt you will have to reset these though. These measurements are for the reciever dish on the side of the house to aim it properly. I suspect that the reciever may have been shut down due to it loosing a signal. KInd of like an anti-theft feature.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Inputting those values into the receiver is not required. They are only needed for aiming the dish. If you are getting 'no sat signal' then the dish is aimed wrong, blocked by trees etc, broken or disconnected.


----------



## dcj710 (Dec 30, 2011)

Joed - if any of those caused it, wouldn't the living room tv also be affected (it works fine)?
Dan pic -- if you're correct, a call to the home ownernis in order. It's not "locked" though... no password required. Thanks for the input.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If one receiver is still working then the dish is good and pointed correct. The cable from the dish to the second receiver could be disconnected or damaged. What is the error message you are getting?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

dcj710 said:


> if you're correct, a call to the home ownernis in order. It's not "locked" though... no password required. Thanks for the input.


Honestly, I don't know for sure. I am going from what a friend went thru a few years back when his accidently got turned off. He had to call the service provider to have the signal restored in the box as it, when turned off, locked itself. Call the homeowner and find out what is needed to be done.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

They don't lock themselves. They loose the programming of which stations are subscribed and the stations need to be authorized again. If it is left plugged in and connected to the satellite dish the programming will eventually come back. That is different than a lost satellite signal. Although a lost signal will eventually result in the programming being lost.


----------



## dcj710 (Dec 30, 2011)

DanPik ... finally talked with the home owner re another matter. He said that the bedroom unit loses signal often, and he's not sure why. Disconnected power for a couple minutes; reconnected. Worked fine. Thanks.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

dcj710 said:


> DanPik ... finally talked with the home owner re another matter. He said that the bedroom unit loses signal often, and he's not sure why. Disconnected power for a couple minutes; reconnected. Worked fine. Thanks.


what happen's when power is lost, it looses the channel's. What you need to do is like you just did is unplug and let it set a min. is long enough. Now when you plug recvr back in it does what is called EPG that is a electronic progran guide that get the channels back. That is why the recvr should be left plug in that does the epg automatic.


----------

